
Ask HN: What is your most fun weekend project/activity? - marclave
For me, its either reading on physics, doing electronic hobbyist work or going for runs!
======
bigiain
Over the long run for me, it's "$activity with friends"

Building that mobile app - with friends.

Flying quadcopters - with friends.

Building robots - with friends.

Riding motorcycles - with friends.

Seeing live music - with friends.

Sitting round a fire on a beach - with friends.

Cheering at roller derby matches - with friends.

Sitting in a park reading - with friends (OK, there's only one friend I do
this with mostly...)

They're different groups of friends (and reading over what I just wrote, some
interesting intersections of groups of friends that I should probably pay more
attention to).

~~~
marclave
What area do you live in? I live in Victoria, British Columbia, Canada and
riding motorcycles on the coast is, from what i hear, awesome!

~~~
bigiain
Sydney Australia.

But yeah. Coasts usually have interesting motorcycle roads, as do mountains.

And motorcycles _are_ awesome :-)

------
veganjay
\- swing dancing

\- country line dancing

\- board games and card games

\- programming projects/games (tis100 and similar)

\- potluck get togethers

\- playing music: guitar, bell choir

~~~
marclave
Fav board game?

